

Show HN: Yammer for Classes - guptaneil
https://tabuleapp.com

======
dilipray
Hey, Nice product.

What are the + points which this app has when compared to istudiez.
<http://istudentpro.com>

~~~
guptaneil
iStudiez is a traditional personal student planner. You have to keep yourself
organized and maintain it, which seems backwards to us.

All of your classmates have the same due dates as you, so why not work
together to keep each other organized? Since Tabule is collaborative, you
automatically see any due dates a classmate adds. If you have a question, you
can just comment on an assignment to ask your classmates.

But since we have to solve the chicken-and-egg problem and lack a large
network right now, the biggest immediate advantage would be the fact that
adding due dates is super easy thanks to our natural language engine (much
like Fantastical), rather than having to fill out a form for iStudiez. Most of
the time, when I was a student, I would just end up putting due dates in a
Notes file because I didn't want to bother with a form.

------
guptaneil
A quick summary: Students sign up with their .edu email address and then
search for their classes. You can then collaboratively manage homework due
dates and have discussions with classmates.

We're starting simple by focusing on the collaborative due dates, but our
larger goal is to help increase communication between students and
instructors, hence yammer for classes.

I would love feedback!

